# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  What mix of Marine White and Marine Blue Actinic do you use poll?

## Timo

What mix of Marine White and Marine Blue Actinic do you use poll?

Just Marine White
Just Blue Actinic
A 50/50 equal mix
More Marine White tubes than Blue Actinic
More Blue Actinic than Marine White tubes
Loads more Marine White tubes than Blue Actinic
Loads more Blue Actinic than Marine White tubes

----------

